# Spain - Ibiza - Es Pueto



## Hecti (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a confirmed exchange to the island of Ibiza in Spain in October 2010.
We will be staying at the Es Pueto (ESP) in Santa Eulalia del Rio.  I wonder if anyone has recent information on this timeshare or about the island of Ibiza in general. Also, would like to know the best way to get from the airport to the timeshare.  I would appreciate any comments you can share.
Thanks.
Hector


----------



## Pompey Family (May 8, 2010)

Hi Hecti,

I don't know the timeshare that you're staying at however I have been to Ibiza several times and love the place.

There are two distinct parts to Ibiza, one is the legendary nightlife and party atmosphere and the other is the laid back, relaxing side.  

St Eulalia is regarded as the quieter side of the island and is favoured more by families and older people.  It is relatively close to the the capital, Ibiza Town, which is the more historic and 'upmarket' part of the island.

Travelling west you then reach the resort of Playa Den Bossa.  This is popular with families and those with young children and has better beaches than Ibiza Town which is more of a port.  If you look at a map of Ibiza on google maps you can gauge some idea of distance as it takes about 20 minutes to walk from Playa Den Bossa to Ibiza Town.

The airport is close to Playa Den Bossa and is a relatively cheap taxi ride away.  I would suggest that a taxi would be reasonable to Santa Eulalia however renting a car would be a good idea.  That way you can explore the island more easily.

San Antonia is the other major tourist district on the island however this has gained a notorious reputation for being full of drunk, violent louts.  Unfortunately this reputation is true and I hated the place.  It is cheap, tacky and full of 18 to 25 year old idiots, mostly British and Irish, who can't handle their drink.  Avoid it like the plague except for one evening in order to remind yourself how awful it is and never to book a hotel or apartment anywhere near there.

I've never been to the northern side of the Island so I can't comment on what it is like.

The clubs on the island are fantastic although expensive and it deserves the reputation as the party capital of Europe.


----------



## abdibile (Jun 26, 2010)

I would rent a car. It is cheap and driving is not cracy on Ibiza.

There is a lot to see on the island (mainly beaches, the party/tourist areas, some nice landscape) and it is small enough to see everything during short drives.


----------



## Hecti (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you for your comments.  We will probably rent a car.  Have you had a good experience with a certain company in Ibiza?  I use AVIS in the US, and it seems they have a location at the airport.
We have been trying to contact the timeshare, because we will arrive one day later than scheduled.  Nobody will answer the phone.  After checking with Interval, they said it is a seasonal resort(?), and suggested we try calling in September, a month before we arrive.  Does anyone know about this?


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hecti said:


> Thank you for your comments.  We will probably rent a car.  Have you had a good experience with a certain company in Ibiza?  I use AVIS in the US, and it seems they have a location at the airport.
> We have been trying to contact the timeshare, because we will arrive one day later than scheduled.  Nobody will answer the phone.  After checking with Interval, they said it is a seasonal resort(?), and suggested we try calling in September, a month before we arrive.  Does anyone know about this?



It is now peak high season so no reason for the resort to be closed. Perhaps you have forgotten the time zone difference - you will need to call them really early in your time zone.


----------

